

Cancer purely man made say scientists - dlokshin
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1320507/Cancer-purely-man-say-scientists-finding-trace-disease-Egyptian-mummies.html

======
substack
This article says nothing about how lifespans are far longer now, as the
comments section points out. Cancer is what you die of when everything else
fails to kill you. Cancer is only "purely man-made" in the same sense that
increased life expectancy is "man-made" too.

------
ZeroGravitas
Where would this go on the list of various things this famously ridiculous
newspaper has reported either cause or cure cancer (or mysteriously do both)?

<http://kill-or-cure.heroku.com/>

------
mr_eel
Melanomas are the result of industrialisation right? I can certainly accept
cancer might be more common now due to various factors, but 'purely man made'
is hyperbolic.

